# Canada's Next Top Model Cycle 3 (New Season)



## Krystal (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone watched this new season? It started May 26th. The last CNTP aired in 2006? Photo source is ctv.ca

More information on the show Canada's Next Top Model

After the makeovers


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 4, 2009)

I did...it kinda really sucks so far


----------



## bCreative (Jun 4, 2009)

Well based of the picture alone I think these girls look way better than the ones on the American version. I wish they would show the international versions of this show because I'm tired of Tyra!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 7, 2009)

I just love those shows.

From looking just at the picture I like the 4th girl from the left with the short black hair.

Can you show me the girls who won in the other seasons in Canada?

Here we have got "Hollands Next Top Model" and we get to see the ANTM shows.

These girls have won in Holland:

Season 1 2006:

Sanne Nijhof, she also won the supermodel of the world contest 2007






Season 2 2007:

Kim Feenstra






Season 3 2007:

Cecile Sinclair






And last, season 4 2008:

Ananda Marchildon


----------



## Krystal (Jun 8, 2009)

The Holland model winners are beautiful.

Here are some pics of the winners from past Canada Top Model Shows. We only has two seasons of it and now on its third, new season which is airing now.

Season One

Pic source: canoe.ca

Andrea Muizelaar (apparently she quit modeling after winning, not sure how long after) One of her pics taken during the show.






Season Two (Pics taken during show)

Rebecca Hardy

Pic Source: Sutherland Models


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 9, 2009)

oow I thought so, Andrea Muizelaar her dad is Dutch LOL, I googled that.

I thought that because here name Muizelaar is Dutch





Beautiful winners


----------



## Krystal (Jun 10, 2009)

More pics of Rebecca Hardy, Season Two Winner.

Pic Source: modelresource


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2009)

What does an actual model look like?


----------



## Shelley (Jul 22, 2009)

The winner of cycle 3 is Meaghan Waller from Winnipeg. Here are some photos

source: Canada's next top model website.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 23, 2009)

hm she is very pretty. I like her more with the non blond hair


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah those girls look really pretty.

tyra picks yucky ones usually.

i liked allison though last season.





but she was the only one i thought was pretty at all. and that was only after she got that nice blonde weave.


----------

